# Gun Law Question



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

So I may be flying to Boise Idaho this summer, and if I do I would rent a car for a drive south east to Texas, and looking over that drive it’s one I’d feel better about being armed. My firearms and citizenship are in Texas and since I’m flying from out of country to Boise I can’t pick one up in Texas. 

Sorry that was long. Can I, a resident of Texas, buy a gun in Boise?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I believe a handgun purchased from a dealer in another state has to be shipped to a FFL in your home state.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sounds like a plot for a hit man movie. Flew in for out of the country bought a firearm in Boise. Rent a car drive to Texas.

My research say you can for rifle and shot gun. So far no where does it say a hand gun can be purchased by a non resident. Still looking.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Sounds like a plot for a hit man movie. Flew in for out of the country bought a firearm in Boise. Rent a car drive to Texas.
> 
> My research say you can for rifle and shot gun. So far no where does it say a hand gun can be purchased by a non resident. Still looking.


Always hire out of towners for a hit! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if you had connections up there - a private sale between individuals could probably be arranged - you get into FED laws buying out of state thru dealers and nobody legit is screwing around with the ATF boys ....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

stowlin said:


> So I may be flying to Boise Idaho this summer, and if I do I would rent a car for a drive south east to Texas, and looking over that drive it's one I'd feel better about being armed. My firearms and citizenship are in Texas and since I'm flying from out of country to Boise I can't pick one up in Texas.
> 
> Sorry that was long. Can I, a resident of Texas, buy a gun in Boise?


According to the Idaho legislature;

*2010 Idaho Code
TITLE 18 CRIMES AND PUNISHMENTS
CHAPTER 33 FIREARMS, EXPLOSIVES AND OTHER DEADLY WEAPONS
18-3315 NONRESIDENT -- PURCHASE OF FIREARM IN IDAHO.

TITLE 18

CRIMES AND PUNISHMENTS

CHAPTER 33

FIREARMS, EXPLOSIVES AND OTHER DEADLY WEAPONS

18-3315. nonresident -- Purchase of firearm in Idaho. Residents of a state other than the state of Idaho may purchase rifles and shotguns in Idaho, provided that such residents conform to the applicable provisions of the federal gun control act of 1968, and regulations thereunder, and provided further, that such residents conform to the provisions of law applicable to such purchase in Idaho and in the state in which such persons reside.*


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just pull up Armslist in ID and pick one up quick.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> According to the Idaho legislature;
> 
> *2010 Idaho Code
> TITLE 18 CRIMES AND PUNISHMENTS
> ...


 That was one of the links I looked at. It clearly say rifles and shotgun . Avoid the handguns term. Handgun are almost always treat different.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'd buy a revolver and a switchblade at a Pawn Shop. Then drive to Texas. At the first bridge over the river, cry, and pitch them over.

Bridge over the river, cry. That would make a good movie...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Get one of these:

https://americanguncraft.com/product/bulldog-12-ga-pistol-wallnut/

Or a BP revolver.

Both will be exempt.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

A tactical shotgun in the car/hotel would be nice. Think Maverick 88
Just difficult to conceal carry. 
Just my 2 cents. 

I ran into the same situation at a LGS in Tenn. 
found a great price on a new 1911 but could not take it with me. Had to ship to FFL
I had to pass


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If you have some one you trust ship your hand gun to you from Texas to Idaho. Just pick it up when you land. You just need some one to receive and hold it in Idaho. Ship it overnight. Too busy to really check what is in the package.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> ...........Bridge over the river, cry. That would make a good movie...


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> If you have some one you trust ship your hand gun to you from Texas to Idaho. Just pick it up when you land. You just need some one to receive and hold it in Idaho. Ship it overnight. Too busy to really check what is in the package.


Thought about having my brother break up the components and mail to the client I'm meeting. My brother is in Texas with most of my firearms and I'm flying in from out of country. He tells me it's illegal to mail the serial numbered component and were not interested in skirting any rules and putting our freedom and firearms at risk. I'll look into buying a 12 gauge or maybe even an AR for the drive home. Whatever it is I'm billing the client  for the necessity.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Can you claim it as a business expense ?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

stowlin said:


> Thought about having my brother break up the components and mail to the client I'm meeting. My brother is in Texas with most of my firearms and I'm flying in from out of country. He tells me it's illegal to mail the serial numbered component and were not interested in skirting any rules and putting our freedom and firearms at risk. I'll look into buying a 12 gauge or maybe even an AR for the drive home. Whatever it is I'm billing the client  for the necessity.


There is a Cabelas in Boise, Idaho Mossberg Maverick 88 for under $300 Safe travels!

https://www.cabelas.com/product/sho...ck-security-pump-shotgun/2629918.uts?slotId=0


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Why can't you have it shipped to a local FFL and pick it up when you get there. You can have it there just no buy the hand gun.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Well I'm not familiar with Boise, never been there, and hence don't know an FFL there but insult to injury my brother woukd need to ship it for me and I'm not sure how that works. I am liking the Cabellas option for a shotgun and yes I can claim it a business expense for security.



Smitty901 said:


> Why can't you have it shipped to a local FFL and pick it up when you get there. You can have it there just no buy the hand gun.


----------

